# Looking for Wicked Jooce - Rich Tobacco 8mg



## Hooked (7/10/19)

Can anyone help? Asking for a friend. Really!

The Vape Station has only 2 x 30ml bottles in stock and they're not going to be ordering more. She wants 10 bottles (8mg). It's the only juice which she vapes. I allowed her to try some plain tobacco juices which I have but she didn't like them.


----------

